# anyone from northern nj



## NnjPlow (Dec 6, 2005)

I am new to plowing. I service morris county, anyone else from that area.


----------



## Birdjr (Nov 24, 2005)

hi im from passaic county


----------



## landscapingpoolguy (Mar 10, 2003)

Morris Pssaic Bergen and Essex counties served. Based outta Morris county in Lincoln Park. Looking for sub work too! Have a bobcat with pusher international 4700 plow/salter, and Jeep Wrangler with 6.5 plow. [email protected].973 332 0734

Chuck


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

North-West Bergen County here!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Morris County here, service all of North Jersey.

Jeff
Jeff's Property Services


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I service both Hudson County and Bergen County. Happy to help anyone out, have a small fleet of trucks with 7.5 and 8.0 Western Pro Plows and Salters, several Sidewalk Crews and a Service Truck with Western plow parts on board. Front End Loader and Tandem Dump Trucks available for snow removal with a little notice. No Job too small...Residential and Commercial jobs welcome! 

Steve
201-981-1218


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm in Passaic County - Servicing Passaic and Essex.


----------



## SNOWMAN0420 (Nov 18, 2005)

Representing South Western Bergen County And Nothern Hudson County


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Bergen county here

[email protected]


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I serve Morris and Essex counties. Live in Montville. Anyone ever needs a hand please call me. We should have a get together for all of us Jersey boys. Anyone interested?

Tom
Blizzard Snow Removal


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I serve Morris and Essex counties. Live in Montville. Anyone ever needs a hand please call me. We should have a get together for all of us Jersey boys. Anyone interested?

Tom
Blizzard Snow Removal


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Morris County-Randolph
-Eric


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

passaic county


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Morris Plains (Morris County)


----------

